# 09 rogue front crash zone sensor



## rock214 (Mar 21, 2017)

My rogue has a bad crash sensor and all parts I find are dealer items that cost over 200 bucks I was wondering if my part#fcc0092180473 can be cross ref or what might be the dif from the one in a 08 I found them on ebay for like 35 was wondering if it's the same sensor looks the same any info thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

